# Resolved-Rabbits To Be Euthanized



## Happi Bun (Sep 1, 2008)

[align=center]UPDATE - RESOLVED[/align]
[align=center]This is a long shot but I feel the need to get the word out there anyway... :tears2:

[/align]


[align=center]
URGENT!
[/align]


[align=center]Rabbits will be euthanized due to lack of space.[/align]


[align=center]
*Sacramento Coun**ty Shelter Rabbits
*4290 Bradshaw Rd.
Sacramento, CA
(916)875-5232
http://www.acr.saccounty.nethttp://www.acr.saccounty.nethttp://www.acr.saccounty.net
[/align]


[align=center]*Available::*
[/align]


[align=center]Brown and white Rex Male
[/align]


[align=center]Japanese Harlequin Male
[/align]


[align=center]Grey and white male
[/align]


[align=center]Hotot female[/align]

[align=center]2 white males (not bonded)[/align]

[align=center]English Spot Mix female
[/align]

[align=center]*Pictures can be seen *HERE[/align]


----------



## werecatrising (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh, poor things. If I didn't have the babies I need to place I'd take Mac or the harley boy in a heart beat. How long do they have?


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm sorry to say that I don't know when they will euthanize them. But I do know that they need homes urgently.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 1, 2008)

I hope someone can get some of these guys! I would love to foster at least two of them until I could find them good homes... Prayers for those bunnies! ray:

Emily


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 2, 2008)

Two of the rabbits (Mac and Marshmellow) have been rescued by FUR (Friends of unwanted rabbits). However, a fewstill remain at the sac shelter andwill be euthanized if notadopted.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 2, 2008)

Which ones are Mac and Marshmellow? 

Not sure if transport can be arranged, but Barnaby and the harlequin are calling out to me. 



sas


----------



## werecatrising (Sep 2, 2008)

Bunny train anyone?


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 2, 2008)

Pipp- Mac and Marshmellow were the two white males. They are no longer listed. Every bun that is listed HERE that doesn't say "Adopted" or "Euthanized" is still available and still in danger.


----------



## werecatrising (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you know how they chose who has to go?

I have some vacation days coming up. I can help transport if need be.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 4, 2008)

Where are they all coming from ??? Look at those Japanese harlequins!?? Karla is feeling really sad from all the pictures shown of too many rabbits at the shelter.

Found in parking lot at Kaiser. so sad,


----------



## werecatrising (Sep 5, 2008)

I am off work for the next week and a half. I had better luck than expected placing my foster litter. I am thinking of making a drive down to check these guys out. Anyone interested? Maybe we can arrange transport.

Happi Bun- do you know if they are spayed/neutered prior to adoption? It says their fee is $45. That seems steep for an intact animal.


----------



## Xila (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh my gosh.
Almost all the rabbits are gone...
And, a new rabbit is there.
Honestly, when the site says right on it "If you want to dump a rabbit WHERE IT WILL MOST LIKELY BE ENTHUSED", than why put the rabbit there? Doesn't anyone care anymore? *sigh*
I wish I could call the shelter, but my mom would flip about the bill. Does anyone live near there that could ask about them? Apparently, Violet, Maggie, Luna, and Barnaby got pulled (Thank god), Rascal is still there, but... Rabu seems to have just vanished. I really hope he didn't get... you know. I was really interested in fostering him, more so than the others. So, I don't suppose anyone can call the shelter, and ask about him...?
Call me stupid, but I was actually geting sort of attatched to him. I know it's not very likely, but I hope he's okay. 

~Xila


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh Dearr :clover:

:cry1:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope they (Sacramento shelter) had adoptions,


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 1, 2008)

I did some digging through their adopted section and Rabu was adopted. YAY! Also all the other buns that were to be euthanized got saved by the FUR program or adopted.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 6, 2008)

This is wonderful to hear!

I'll mark this Resolved, yay!:bunnydance:


----------

